# 745i Hesitation, brake problems



## lilmano1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Times New Roman]Just purchased a 02 745i sport package and all. But the brakes are no good to me. I used to drive a Mercedes CLK 430 and it never acted like this. I slow down less than 10 miles an hour and the car jerks really sharp just to stop. No matter how fast or slow I was going before I braked. And the Dust is unbearable. The dealer keeps telling me it's nothing and the car has to get used to me. I am a very passive driver & brakeer. They must think I am a dumbbell. The car hesitates when going less than 30 miles and hour. It also hesitates when you first start is up in the morning, through out the day and everything. I heard read some other reviews and wondering if any one of you bmw lovers & experts can help me before I trade this car is for something else.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Bugged 745 02'*

Hello My Friend:

I want to first share with you that you have acquired a BMW unit that is plagued with issues; engine idling/hesitation is one of them. I am not a dealer or mechanic but I have owned several of the first production 745's in 2001, 2002, and 2003! Whoa! You are correct! Whoa! Moreover, to believe I stood by them even today. I am in better hands though. I own a 645Cic 05', 745Li 03', and a 750Li 06'.

Well, I am sad to say the dealership you are going to is lazy and do not care to resolve the issues you face. I recommend you contact BMW NA in the mean time.

The issue is software driven and I experienced the same issues in my 2001 & 2002 745. You must not only take the car to the dealer and express the issue, you must also ask to have the (Master) technician ride along with you to get the confirmation MONO-E-MONO! Then after they accept their erred ways you should contact BMW NA and share with them your issue and the number of times you experienced it and received no support from your current BMW Dealer. I promise you will get a response but you have to tell the story in some detail and express you are a first time customer who bought into BMW for the Ultimate experience! You get my meaning....

If you are ever over in the Northeast, come to NJ/NY and I can bring you to some good BMW service technicians who will gladly take care of your issues.

I hope this helps!



P.S. If the dealer fails to resolve your issues dump the 02' and get an 03', I promise you will not be dissatisfied!

Your friend,

GMAN


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ditto the previous poster, ride with the shop foreman to verify your complaint and they should take care of it. The techs sometimes do a rush job especially if there is a sea of 745 in queue to be repaired and if there is no bulletin directly on point; they usually don't do much of a test drive. I've had dealers that glossed over some stuff when their swamped but did a thorough job replacing a crap load of electronics during slow periods...go figure.


----------



## lilmano1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks to you both, you may see that I have numerous replies all over bimmerfest today.

anywho.... I have addition issues since this post. Can you believe that.

I am thinking of trading this stupid car in before the end of summer for an 03-"GBenton"

I have been to the dealership once for this an egine coolant low and too low signal. Today marks #2.
And the message"transmission automatically shifts to P when the engine is switched to off" comes on now. oh boy,

Unfortunately I did have a tech ride with me and he told me the crap about the ride. I did call BMW NA last week and told them and they said that maybe I wasn't explaining the stalling/hesitation right (pooeey). Well, lets see- it's doesnt want move at 35mph or less unless I press that gas, whatever you call it! Hate to see the cruise control. I admit that I may not know much about this car, but it damn sure isn't my first car.
Ok, I'm alright now. Despite the brake dust. Any recommendations on some better brake pads for this car all around? Why is there more brake dust in the front always? My rims need washing more than the car!!

chow ;o)


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Say Goodbye To The 745 02'*

Hello My Friend:

Please reference my reply to your post today on the BMW breaks:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104213

First, you need to write a letter to BMW NA and cc: the dealership and then you will get better attention. The letters work better than calling I am sorry to say. Since you have incurred additional issues I think it's safe to say you should bid this car fairwell if it is cost effective for you. I hope you did not pay much for it. Curious, how many miles did yo uhave on it before you purchased it?

The 'P' consition you refer to seems to function properly. If you are saying once you turn off the car without hitting the 'P' button on the stalk but depressing the Start/Stop Engine button, this condition of the transmission going into park is the proper function. If you are stating something different then my friend I would say turn that baby in before it causes you an accident!

If you want dust control and less stopping power... I recommend NOT, goto to TireRack.com or BAVAuto.com and any of those replacement break will do you fine...

I hope this helps!

-GMAN


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm sorry to read about this problem with your 745i. We are here to work with you and your BMW center. If you want our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117 or email us at [email protected], and mention Reference #200519600273 so that we can discuss your concerns.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

vatkens said:


> I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm sorry to read about this problem with your 745i. We are here to work with you and your BMW center. If you want our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117 or email us at [email protected], and mention Reference #200519600273 so that we can discuss your concerns.


Hi VATKENS,

My 02 745i has the same problem - when at around 10MPH w/o pushing gas, the car will sharply reduce speed to stop. I have to push gas imideiately to let car keep going. When I brought it in, the dealer said everything is normal. Could you assignme a "Reference #" so I can discuss it again with the dealer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

Have either of you guys had a scope done?

I would have a scope and then look at the ignition coils. A bad ignition coil will idle the car rough at 10-30 mph, and once you get to 40-50 will clear out (if its just one coil going bad). The normal shop routine will be to replace all 8 of them, and the problem will go away.

The I-Drive should notify you that the car is having a problem though, thats why I suggested getting a scope done.

Rae


----------

